

Why did quant.ly and badbanker.com did not work out? - piscoster

Hello guys,<p>besides in the startup scene and the tech community in general, there are no real cool financial communities in hackernews style&#x2F;format.<p>The two websites above tried the experiment and did not work out. Why?<p>Appreciate your replies!
======
piscoster
__push __

